# Tractor Loader Backhoe



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

The "all purpose machine" thread made me curious of who does have a backhoe? 
Did you buy it new? 
4 x 4? Extend-a-boom? 
Loader or backhoe quick fit? 
Attachments? 
Extra hydraulics? 
Open ROPS or full cab? 
Filled rear tires? 

how much use do you get out of it? 

Did you get rid of one for something else?


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

We have a Case 580D, extendahoe, 2WD with cab. We don't use it that much. We mainly use it for moving topsoil around. We also have 2 plate compactors for it that we use to compact around manholes.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I have a Case 580SE, I did buy it new in 1986.
It has an enclosed cab with heat and stereo radio.
It also has an extenda-boom, but does not have 4X4.

It was my only machine for almost 10 years when I bought my New Holland skid loader. 

For the past few years it has been mostly a yard dog and used for loading stone out of the stock pile onto my little dump truck.

I would probably use it more if, A) I didn't have the Mini Ex.
B) I had more qualified operators, (right now it is me and one other operator to handle 4 machines and the dump truck and 2 trailers) :wallbash:


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

91 MASSEY FERGUSON 50 HX 2 wheel dr. ,enclosed cab ,extendahoe , 1700 hrs $13,200 at nationwide auction. Bought it to develope property i have in the Sierras. 7 ft. of snow at cabin now. will move it up in june I guess


----------



## fhdesign (Jan 17, 2007)

I only have a landscape size tlb, so it's quick detach loader backhoe also tires are filled and no cab. My ever changing work load has kept me from using it much lately.
The first tlb I ran was 2wd Dynahoe, very crude but effective, then we bought a 4wd 555 Ford in the mid 80's, night and day difference. 
Jon


----------



## Big Chris (Dec 3, 2006)

I have a 99 JCB 214 E 4x4. I Bought it used about a year ago. It had just under 800 hrs on it, auxilary hydraulics, open ROPS, new tires, 18 and 24 inch buckets. We use it for my Dad's electrical contracting company and on our property. I'll be using it in my side excavation business I've yet to start. Wish it had extenda hoe and a cab but the price was right.


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

We have a 1991 JD 310D with turbo, 4x4, OROPS. We have forks for it, a compactor, breaker, and assorted buckets from 12" to 24" and clean out bucket.

This is the fourth backhoe we have owned, first was a Ford around 1979, then a couple of Cases.

It is the most used piece of equipment we own. We use the forks on jobsites for unloading trucks and moving pipe, lumber, pallets of materials, etc. Besides the normal ditching, compacting, and breaking concrete, etc.

We bought it used in the mid 90's and I thought it was getting tired. But on a recent water main job we needed another backhoe so one could bring in gravel and the other compacted. We rented a new Case 580 with compactor. When it came time to move a trench box the Case could not pick it up with the front bucket, but the old JD picked it up and walked away with it. So it was not as tired as I thought.

We also build custom and high end spec homes. Having the backhoe on site to move lumber and lift bundles of plywood to the roof, etc. saves me from having to have a couple of laborers.

When we get another backhoe, I will get one with a enclosed cab and extenda-hoe since we will eventually be living in eastern Oregon. And is also the reason I got the enclosed cab on the new D3 we just bought.


----------



## Duff (Apr 4, 2006)

I have a 99 CAT 416C, extend hoe, IT pkg, fork lifts, turbo, 4x4.

Bought it in 2002 for $40K with 1200 hrs. Convinced my wife it would pay for itself since we had just bought 13 acres and I used it to put in the 350' driveway, dig the foundation, septic box and field, underground utilities, 300' of stone wall and all the landscaping. 

She still wonders if it was a good deal.


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

I run a case 580SL ,,bought it used w 900 hrs ,,, 42k ,I traded in my 580 SUPER E for it,
4X4 ex hoe w/ geith thumb, 4in1, cab, no ac, 
i used it alot , its my main machine from loading logs when we are doing tree work to footers, drainage, placing large stones for walls, loading dump trucks, screen topsoil,, man we use it alot , the ex is nice but you gotta have a TLB:thumbsup:


----------



## tnmtn (Dec 15, 2006)

i run a bobcat B300 TLB. it is a compact backhoe. i also have a root grapple and box blade attachment for the quick attach loader. i bought it used. so far i am happy with it. looking at switching to another compact TLB so that i could run attachments off the PTO for ground prep work.


----------



## tnmtn (Dec 15, 2006)

heres what it looks like headed out.


----------



## tnmtn (Dec 15, 2006)

that didn't work. i'll mess with some pics later.


----------



## ajbackhoe (Nov 26, 2006)

350 tons of equipment, 5 excavators, one with a hammer, 4 bulldozers, 988 loader, and so on. I do everything from a septic system to a road. Way to much to list but I do have many photos on website under the gallery link.

 Alan


----------



## Duff (Apr 4, 2006)

Welcome Alan. I'm just a stones throw from you over in Sutton. Have a litle backhoe business. Nice website.
Duff


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

ajbackhoe said:


> 350 tons of equipment, 5 excavators, one with a hammer, 4 bulldozers, 988 loader, and so on. I do everything from a septic system to a road. Way to much to list but I do have many photos on website under the gallery link.
> 
> Alan


Hey Alan, nice to see you posting. I looked at your site, really nice job on it and looks like you have a good business going. I noticed that you have (2) TD 25's. We almost had a couple of 25C's, but missed out. See this thread. http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=18007

Hope to see you post more and post up some pics :thumbsup:


----------



## funk5stacks (Mar 19, 2007)

We're currently using a 420D rth with aux hyd's and a 416CIT also plumbed for aux hyd's, really like the iT's, and haven't had a problem yet with the older 416CIT coupling mechanism. If we could go back we probably would've went with an Integrated Tool Carrior instead of the 420D, we get a ton of use out of the forks alone, not to mention the other attachments that can be rented, 4x4 seems to be pretty standard anymore, less some of the stripped down versions the rental company's like to doll out. i personally like the 4x4's a lot better just for extra traction while shuffling spoils. I don't think we'd even consider buying a rth unless it was an extend a boom, and an IT, the extend a boom reach saves way to much time and effort.


----------



## sonny (Oct 4, 2006)

*Kubota L35*

I bought my Kubota new in South Florida in 1995. Brought it up to Ohio and worked the living hell out of it. 12" & 24" buckets interchange in minutes. I can have the backhoe off - True frame mounted backhoe- and have my post hole digger - brushhog - rototiller - box scraper - york rake - installed in less than 5 minutes. I have dug stumps out of the ground that where bigger than the machine and had to be chain pulled away. I have been up to the floor boards in septic waste and never been stuck. Only weighs 7,000 lbs. Tows so easy. Sips diesel fuel. I looked at the Fords - Johndeere and others all were a toy compared to this machine. The best machine out there for smaller jobs - digging addition footers - septic installs - lawn installs - grading - you name it. No rutting up anyone's lawn, slips in around a house so easily. I have dug basements with this machine - small ponds - and whole house footers. The basements where and pain but the small ponds where fun as hell. The Kubota is a small machine, although it can dig 10 ft deep and can break out stumps like a champ. Anyway just ask anyone that owns anything Kubota and be ready for a long testimonial of praise.

Sonny


----------



## 4theroc (Jan 28, 2007)

i agree wit sunny, my kubota has never let me down my l2850d


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

sonny said:


> . The best machine out there for smaller jobs - digging addition footers - septic installs - lawn installs - grading - you name it. No rutting up anyone's lawn, slips in around a house so easily. I have dug basements with this machine - small ponds - and whole house footers. The basements where and pain but the small ponds where fun as hell. The Kubota is a small machine, although it can dig 10 ft deep and can break out stumps like a champ. Anyway just ask anyone that owns anything Kubota and be ready for a long testimonial of praise.
> 
> Sonny


10 ft?? a kubota tractor with an attachment?? : 10 ft???

.... 

not doubting you ... well, sort of i am ... lol


----------



## Cat385 (Nov 17, 2006)

Of course that machine can dig 10' deep it just needs to be sub-cut 5'


----------

